# Dynamic Auto Painter...Software ( from Nebula Pic to Van Gogh original ) :)



## Paco Dennis (Jul 12, 2021)

This is done by the free version. There are about 20 different famous artist styles to transform any digital picture. If you want download it for Win 10 just google "dynamic auto painter".


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 12, 2021)

This is how the program looks


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 12, 2021)

This is a pic of our rooster "Goodles" done with a "Portrait" style. The free version has a water mark. I use the Win Snipping Tool to crop the mark out.


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)

Wow, I think I might download it, see how it compares to Adobe PS 5.
Thank you for the share, appreciate it


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 12, 2021)

I just put the Win 10 version on this laptop.  Here is a self-portrait.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 19, 2021)

A Basket of Friends

**


----------



## Devi (Jul 19, 2021)

Looks great. Not that expensive, either. Although it appears that it works on existing images (unlike Photoshop, which also allows you to add certain effects to images but with which you can create your own images -- but it's pretty expensive and has a high learning curve).

This one looks like good fun.
https://www.mediachance.com/dap/index.html


----------



## Devi (Jul 19, 2021)

P.S. It does recommend at least 8 gigabytes of RAM, and says 16 would be better.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 21, 2021)

"Door County, Wi"
Pre-Rafaelites Style


----------

